# Help need a technical computer person to come out



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Does anyone please know someone who does laptop repairs etc, that will come out to me, Im having some technical problems I do not know how to fix myself. I did have one guy on my phone but that phone was stolen so I need to find him again, or someone who is preferably english to have a look at it for me. Would be very grateful for any help here.

carolle:fingerscrossed:


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

carolleb said:


> Does anyone please know someone who does laptop repairs etc, that will come out to me, Im having some technical problems I do not know how to fix myself. I did have one guy on my phone but that phone was stolen so I need to find him again, or someone who is preferably english to have a look at it for me. Would be very grateful for any help here.
> 
> carolle:fingerscrossed:



... where are you?


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

carolleb said:


> Does anyone please know someone who does laptop repairs etc, that will come out to me, Im having some technical problems I do not know how to fix myself. I did have one guy on my phone but that phone was stolen so I need to find him again, or someone who is preferably english to have a look at it for me. Would be very grateful for any help here.
> 
> carolle:fingerscrossed:


 
Hola

Give us a clue as to the problem - sometimes what seems insurmountable turns out to be relatively simple 

Davexf


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Benajarafe thanks for answering


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

dave keep getting this error message every time i open my laptop 

C\users\carolleb\app data\local\conduit\backgroundcontainer\backround container\.DLL
the specified module cannot be found. 
this has been happening for aroud 4 days now; also I moved and my signal is dire, called in the guy who did my wifi and said he better find a solution for me, I need the 3g signal and getting the 2g siganl which I dont want he said he is going to bring a vodaphone sim for my wifi thing, if that doesnt work, a antenna in the garden, its driving me nuts to be honest

regards carolle


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Run DLL error message/background container.dll - Microsoft Community

This may help, read all the answers and scroll down to Deadringers answer as it seemed to do the trick.


----------



## LaFlaca (Jun 26, 2013)

carolleb said:


> also I moved and my signal is dire, called in the guy who did my wifi and said he better find a solution for me, I need the 3g signal and getting the 2g siganl which I dont want he said he is going to bring a vodaphone sim for my wifi thing, if that doesnt work, a antenna in the garden, its driving me nuts to be honest
> 
> regards carolle


Hi

There are a few solutions for your mobile coverage issue.

a) Ask your new neighbours what networks they get the best coverage with and where. For instance, our neighbour at the back gets a good Orange signal whilst the neighbours in front get a Movistar signal in certain, limited places. I ahve both cards and a Vodafone one too for good measure.

b) get a mobile signal booster - solutions available are usually dependent on which network you are using.

c) Internal or external antennas. 

My final advice would be to always test mobile signal strength when viewing a property. If you are going to be using mobile for your internet, and don't want the 12 month minimum contract for a phone line or satellite, then it is as vital as knowing you have mains power and water in my experience! (I use the Ookla speedtest.net app to check likely internet speeds over the mobile network when viewing places) 

Hope Mr Wifi sorts you out, but the mobile phone coverage provided by your mobile operator is likely to be completely out of his control.

Good luck!


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

carolleb said:


> dave keep getting this error message every time i open my laptop
> 
> C\users\carolleb\app data\local\conduit\backgroundcontainer\backround container\.DLL
> the specified module cannot be found.
> ...


Hi Again 

try reading 

Run DLL error message/background container.dll - Microsoft Community 

This thread tells you that your anti-virus program has deleted something which installed itself into the list of things to run when your computer starts up. 

Follow the instructions and report back (hopefully all solved). 

Davexf


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

Pazcat said:


> Run DLL error message/background container.dll - Microsoft Community
> 
> This may help, read all the answers and scroll down to Deadringers answer as it seemed to do the trick.


tried and tried just cant seem to be able to do it, Im quite technical but this has me beat it really has but will go try again


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

tried and tried, still not been able to find it or do it


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*help*



Pazcat said:


> Run DLL error message/background container.dll - Microsoft Community
> 
> This may help, read all the answers and scroll down to Deadringers answer as it seemed to do the trick.


I tried everything, I cannot find it, I even downloaded a malware programe and deleted lots of crap excuse the language, still its popping up when I open, I will just have to find someone who knows what they are doing, Im pretty good but this has me beat.


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*ok*



LaFlaca said:


> Hi
> 
> There are a few solutions for your mobile coverage issue.
> 
> ...


The guy who did my wifi is going to change my sim in the wifi to vodaphone if that doesnt work, then I will try a antenna, he suggested both but try the vodaphone first. thank you, oh and I didnt buy this place its rented and I didnt know the signal would be bad as in previous place it was good.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Carolleb, 

Can you detail exactly what you did - and what caused you to stop. I can not replicate your problem on my machine - but remember, it is only that your Anti-virus software deleted a malware program that Windows is trying to launch on start-up. 

Davexf


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*help with problem*

Im not sure anymore what I did, I followed some instructions on that link but could not find what I was looking for, I treid everything, then I installed a malware programme and found lots of problems so deleted those but that didnt stop the message coming up on my screen that I told you about its doing my head in to be honest, I really dont know what to do


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*tech help*

I think I will just have to find someone who knows what to do, as I dont know how to fix it at all dave.


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Carolleb, 

Sit down with a cuppa, pencil and paper (old fashioned I know but they are reliable!!!) 

Write out the instructions from the link, leaving a space for a tick etc. then taking a deep breath and a sip of the cuppa, try again, writing down anything relevant, take more sips as necessary. 

I feel I ought to caution you about liquids near computers- and also I usually have a brandy near my coffee when I do anything like this. I don´t know how the brandy knows the answer, but by the time I´ve had a sip of coffee, and a sip of brandy, everything looks good !!! 

Davexf


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*ok*

ok I turned if off for ten minutes, now back with coffee and paper etc, but I have no faith in being able to do it. lol


----------



## carolleb (Oct 30, 2011)

*done*



davexf said:


> Hi Carolleb,
> 
> Sit down with a cuppa, pencil and paper (old fashioned I know but they are reliable!!!)
> 
> ...


Dave you are a star, I did what you said, and finally found the file, unchecked it, now its not popping up anymore, I cant thank u enough for your help, that was one of the hardest things Ive ever done. Been on this for hours today. Now its finally gone thank god. Thank you so much for all your help, I so appreciate it very much. I was tearing my hair out, in fact I nearly threw the laptop in the pool at one point, then I realised I would be in evern more trouble. So I didnt, now Ive had enough of this thing for one day. lol


----------



## davexf (Jan 26, 2009)

Hi Carolleb, 

El gusto es mio (The pleasure is mine) - I told you the Brandy knows LOL But seriously, well done, that is the sort of thing I am trying hard to teach in the computer classes here in Chiclana. You CAN do it if you take it slowly and simply. 

So pat yourself on the back, you did well 

Davexf


----------

